# Spalted Ash



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got to cut a few extra logs.....both in spalted ash..... one a crotch and the other a cruck (bent/arched beam in building).









































Enjoy!!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice cuts. Someone's going to make some nice projects out of those.
Ash is nice, but around here has a lot of beetle activity/holes--plus nearly of it is Arizona Ash--fast growing, for shade.
(I'm back! looks like things settled down some?)


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes it is nice. I don't think I've ever seen any spalted before. At least not punky and full of bugs.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice work Tim. Ash crotch wood is awesome and spalted on top of that is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

